# Googie Architecture



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Herning Svømmehal, Norway 

















Arctic Cathedral, Tromso, Norway


----------



## Jessica09 (Feb 19, 2014)

That's Wonderfull.....I like this.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Biff's Los Angeles, 1955*


1955 Mercury Monclair in front of Biffs, Los Angeles by Brad Smith, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Gourmet Restaurant by TooMuchFire, on Flickr


Pala Motel by TooMuchFire, on Flickr


Surf Bowl by TooMuchFire, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

60s building by haroldito, on Flickr


The Acapulco Room, South Of The Border, South Carolina by SwellMap, on Flickr


vegas-89 by TheTrevorKelly, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Lozano Brushless Car Wash, Mountain View, CA by Robby Virus, on Flickr


Kurver Kreme by Bryen., on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A very mid-century style abandoned hotel in Croatia
Haluvudo Hotel










































In its prime:








http://www.yomadic.com/haludovo-hotel-palace/

It's a masterpiece of mid-century modernism, especially in Europe. If only they could restore it.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

That real expressionistic style of Mid Century Modern was pretty rare in Europe, at least Western Europe, where most of the architecture was a bit more high-brow. Was this style common in Eastern Europe? In the US Googie really developed as a graphic style which was applied to buildings, first as a kind of ornament, then it really got into the actual architecture itself. Most Googie was small scale commercial, but it had an influence on a lot of mid century modern designs which were related to, but not exactly, Googie. A great example is John Lautner, here is one of his houses. This is not Googie in the purest sense, but so far we lack a real good term for this style. I like calling it expressionistic modern myself.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Goldstein(from_terrace).JPG


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^Western Europe seems to had gone more towards the blockier Brutalist architecture in the mid-century, though France has a surprising amount of expressionist modernism. Besides commieblocks, Eastern Europe has quite a lot of expressionist early modern buildings, probably because of the Eastern Bloc's aim to look more 'forward'. Maybe the East's Constructivism movement inspired more expressionist forms, unlike the west's Bauhaus.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Googie architecture is called Doo *** on the East Coast.

Wildwood, Wildwood Crest, and North Wildwood, New Jersey, have a large concentration of Doo *** architecture (and other mid-century kitchy architecture) with the motels all around.

Wildwood Crest's Motel District


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^Western Europe seems to had gone more towards the blockier Brutalist architecture in the mid-century, though France has a surprising amount of expressionist modernism. Besides commieblocks, Eastern Europe has quite a lot of expressionist early modern buildings, probably because of the Eastern Bloc's aim to look more 'forward'. Maybe the East's Constructivism movement inspired more expressionist forms, unlike the west's Bauhaus.


One of the things I have noticed is that in Western Europe, architecture is kind of organized around "schools", and there is almost a kind of disconnect between the public and the owner on one hand, and the architect on teh other. It is almost as though in Western Europe, clients go out and choose from the available design schools and that's the building they get.

In the US, particularly during the middle of the last century (less so today) there was a much greater tie between the public/consumer and the architect. Buildings were essentially designed to "sell". This may not earn it much credibility amongst scholars, but I think it got the every day person to connect more with their built environment. As that relationship decayed, so it seems did the appreciation for mid century architecture decay.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Southgate Center, Lakeland, Florida, USA (1957)

























I think there should be a general mid-century modern architecture thread.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Petersen Automotive Museum, Los Angeles, USA (1962)


























This link is a gold mine for fans of mid-century modernism!!
https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Ladgura (Apr 8, 2014)

I love this stuff!!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oral Roberts University campus, Tulsa, USA (1963)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

City Center Motel, Pheonix, USA (1958)

























It's seen better days, unfortunately.


----------



## Hypothalamus (Apr 15, 2014)

Great pics! 

:rock:


----------



## Mieszko_Gdynia (Jan 30, 2010)

Thread on the Polish subforum with a bit more pics.

Thanks for this thread  Googie is either great design or extremely kitchy, the border is clear, but easy to cross. I truly admire its inspiration with rockets, spaceships and other forms of technology. That's why if I needed to build a house, I would make it Googie-like and try to avoid any natural/organic forms and traditional shapes.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Illinois Federal Savings and Loan Building, Bronzeville, USA (1961)


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow I thought I knew everything about architecture, never heard about it being called googie, just thought it was called mid century modern.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Googie's kind of a subset of mid-century modernism. Mostly those 50s/60s space-age style cafes and gas stations with the neon and starburst motifs. Lots of sharp angles as well.

Typical mid century modernism tends to be toned down a bit more.


----------



## photolitherland (Apr 8, 2009)

I sure hope theres a preservation movement for it. I usually cant stand anything built after WW2 but this stuff is pretty cool and very unique. Ive seen a whole lot of it torn down everywhere. But cities like Las Vegas, Phoenix, LA, Houston, etc are starting to have an appreciation for their mid century modern stuff since thats pretty much all the historic architecture left in those cities.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Some movements have actually been starting since the start of the decade. Especially after the Mad Men series became popular, which featured a lot of mid-century modern architecture and interior design. I've read of a few Googie buildings to be listed after the preservation movements stepped in.

An interesting article on mid-century modern preservation:
http://www.archdaily.com/455999/the-ongoing-battle-to-preserve-midcentury-modernism/


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Probably the most famous space-age Googie style structure: the Theme Building, Los Angeles: (1961)


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Googie is coined term, not really a "official" term. Technically it is a graphic design, although it can be applied to architecture. Really, Googie proper is a commercial style - the whole point is to advertise. A good way to tell if it is Googie - imagine it drawn out in outlines with one color spots. If it feels kind of comic or like an ad, it is probably Googie. It is mostly a US style, mostly because in the US in the 50s and 60s there was tremendous optimism, and the culture in the US was more oriented towards consumerism. Which is why there was such a backlash against it in the 70s and 80s when architecture in the us felt it had to become "serious".

Actually, a good way of thinking about it - architecture as advertising or setting a modern/futuristic mood.

In my search to try and do a better job at defining these styles, I use the term expressionist modern. It encompasses both Googie as well as buildings like the Illinois Savings and Loan. I stumbled across a new one today even - just recently completed. I think its a trend that is coming back - look for Atomic Modern on the Internet.

Note that this building is NOT Googie, but very much expressionist modern: http://dornob.com/breathtaking-desert-home-blends-perfectly-with-landscape/#axzz2zfWrssYK


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Has that space-age style character, but also some hints of brutalist architecture. Also was abandoned for 20 years but they're planning to bring it back to its former glory.
Miami Marine Stadium


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A recently restored diner in St Louis, Missouri known as the 'flying saucer' (1967)
Before restoration:








After restoration (no good new photos, but windows were added in the diner area itself.)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

One of the most iconic MCM houses, seen in lots of movies:
Chemosphere, Los Angeles (1960)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Spa at Palm Springs (1960)

That city is a goldmine of mid-century modern architecture! :drool:











































Sadly it is being closed and will be replaced by this hideous Vegas-y lump hno:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Oklahoma State City Bank, Oklahoma City (1962)
























Sadly the elegant glass walls have been replaced with some pretty nasty solid cladding material.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

That has got to be one of my favorite buildings. At least it is still standing. Hopefully there is some kind of protection for it?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^Unfortunatley, this is the bank today:








A far cry from its former space-age modern looks.


----------



## Gagry (May 25, 2014)

The angles and forms are great.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Robert Frost Memorial Auditorium, Culver City, California, USA (1964)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice slideshow with awesome 50s architecture
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624749427042/show/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Helsings restaurant Phoenix AZ*


helsing's restaurant phoenix arizona by it's better than bad, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Pick's Los Angeles*


pick's restaurant & coffee shop los angeles california by it's better than bad, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Tiny Naylor's Restaurant, Los Angeles (1954)


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Tucson, AZ Tucson Inn by army.arch, on Flickr


Tucson, AZ Tucson Inn by army.arch, on Flickr



20101216_ZSS_googie_A.jpg by buffalorand, on Flickr



Since 1958 by delgasto, on Flickr


Pann's by Mike Hume, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Retro Clock by Sam Howzit, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*c.1965* A great example of the 'Zen-Tiki' branch of Googie style architecture:


Coffee Tree by DreyfussBlackford, on Flickr


Coffee Tree by DreyfussBlackford, on Flickr


Coffee Tree by DreyfussBlackford, on Flickr


Coffee Tree by DreyfussBlackford, on Flickr


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

desertpunk said:


> *c.1965* A great example of the 'Zen-Tiki' branch of Googie style architecture:


Zen-Tiki - never heard that term before! I like it!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

It does look inspired by some sort of Pacific Island straw hut.


----------



## MrVillageIdiot (Nov 14, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^Unfortunatley, this is the bank today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but thanks for sharing.
This is in my own neck of the woods and i had no idea it existed. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Is it even worth it? They totally ruined it :lol:


----------



## MrVillageIdiot (Nov 14, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Is it even worth it? They totally ruined it :lol:


Eh, with all the cookie cutter suburban crap thats actually pretty good for my area.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bob's Big Boy, Downey CA*


Bob's Big Boy Downey,CA by Charles Hathaway, on Flickr


Bob's Big Boy Downey,CA by Charles Hathaway, on Flickr


Bob's Big Boy Downey,CA by Charles Hathaway, on Flickr


Bob's Big Boy Downey,CA by Charles Hathaway, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Skopje/Скопје;107637691 said:


> Very interesting architecture! I don't know why, but it reminds me of american movies.


That would be probably because Googie Arquitecture was born in Los Angeles in the 40's, where movies are made.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Probably the most famous space-age Googie style structure: the Theme Building, Los Angeles: (1961)


I was about to say.... :lol: did they forget to post the most representative structure of the space age Googie Architecture movement?


----------



## Samah3ly (Nov 16, 2017)

*What you Need to Know About Googie Architecture:*

# The world’s first McDonalds was Googie

# Googie is a distinctive architectural style that was a center of attention for many years. Looking at Googie architecture, you may get a sense of nostalgia for the 1950s American coffee shops and restaurants. On the other hand, you may find it too exaggerated or tacky.

# If you are an average American in the 1950s, you would probably be having your breakfast in one of those space-like coffee shops which usually serve tasty comfort food. You have most likely noticed the spaceship-like roofs, the futuristic elements, and the antenna signs that characterize Googie architecture. However, have you ever given thought to how this architectural style evolved?

# Googie architecture was not about making custom houses for wealthy people. Instead, it was for coffee shops, gas stations and car washes; the average buildings of that people of that period used in their daily life. Although it seems vintage now, it has brought that spirit of the modern age to their daily lives.

# Googie is controversial and has many enemies. Many designers perceived this whimsical quirky style as “fake” and exaggerated, and critics debated it.

# Architects intentionally design Googie style coffee shops for customers to come, eat, and leave as quickly as they can. Designers extensively used that style as a marketing campaign. In fact, this is what made it successful.


----------



## Jr13 (Dec 27, 2019)

Catedral Metropolitana de Brasília - Brasil - Oscar Niemeyer Architect


----------



## Jr13 (Dec 27, 2019)

Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói - MAC - Rio de Janeiro - Brazil


----------

